# finding a job in cyprus



## cirypica (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello everybody. I live in Italy for 4 years and I know the ways of finding work here. For the last year I keep thinking of moving to Cyprus, but I really don't know anything about how u can find a job here. Is that true that the best way to find a job is to self candidate to companies that u are interested in? Or is that any way to find out which companies are hiring? In Italy I work for DHL the courrier. So maybe I can apply to DHL Cyprus...
please give me some suggestions.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

You could start there and the other courier companies too. There is not much work in Cyprus at the moment, so do not be too disappointed if it takes a long time to find something.


----------

